# Bridgeport Availability In Your Part Of This Country



## Janderso (Apr 13, 2018)

I really feel fortunate. I began looking for my Bridgeport Milling Machine a few months ago. Within a very short time I found one 2 hours away. I paid $1,500 for it. It has been used. The table is not pretty but it does what I need it to do as long as I pay attention. The head is quiet and tight. The downfeed works and the back gears are quiet.
I searched the entire San Francisco Bay Area for a Bridgeport and there is one beat up machine-step pulley- for $4,500.
When I was looking on E-bay there were dozens up in the North East, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio at any given time you had choices.
I love the weather in California not the politics. 
Where did you find your Bridgeport and how far did you have to drive?
Did you pay less than $3,000?
What State do you live in?
Just curious.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 13, 2018)

Canada. 3 hours, $1400 clone. Wound up needing significant rebuilding. 1400 is on the low end for a mill around here.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 13, 2018)

I got a Round Ram with a J head and smallish table. tight and quiet except the brake is at its end stage. The quy delivered it all for a cost of $600 since have put on the xyz dro and a quill dro and a power x axis and made a drill chuck drive for raising the table. love it. was able to sell my Burke mill for $1400 instantly.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 13, 2018)

You’ll hate this. Friend called said you want a Bridgeport. I said yeah how much he said free you have to get it out by the weekend it was a Friday. 
 His fathers friend was moving to Florida Monday needed it gone. We drove a 1/2 mile to check it out. Step pulley jhead textron model early 80’s. Has a anilam dro on x and y. Servo 150 on the y.  He threw in two sets of collets, Kurt vise,troyke 9” rotary table and center support for rotary. He also gave me a phase o matic I think to run it. I felt so bad like I was robbing him I gave him 300 bucks. I called my tow truck buddy had it in my garage in hours. 
 He purchased the machine for home use Has chromed ways and minimal use. One of the best deals I ever got. What a great man!


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 13, 2018)

Drove 30 miles for a very lightly used 1981 BP with a 2HP motor, 6" Kurt swivel vise, Anilam Crusader 2 CNC controller for $4000.  Many options in the mid-Michigan area or Detroit area.  You can pretty much pick up BP's and clones for anywhere between $1500 - $8000.

Bruce


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 13, 2018)

Pickings are slim on the west coast for lathes and mills, you'll see a few machines then a long dry spell.  Rinse, repeat.
Much better luck on east coast, and east coast prices are generally lower too from what I've seen
Mark


----------



## dlane (Apr 13, 2018)

Bay Area better than here, I like my supermax it’s quieter than most BP’s I’ve messed with


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn Cadillac. What a score No way to beat that!!
I paid good money for mine but admittedly I was looking for something nice not a fixer upper or “rebuilt” with steel wool and spray paint. When it popped up on local CL I could tell immediately it was mint and more than I wanted to spend but knew it was still good price relative to its condition so I pounced. Fortunately for me just a week earlier after much begging I caved and agreed to my wife getting another dog. That friends was instrumental in her saying yes to my 5k ask. Here in the Midwest BP’s are plentiful but most of them in the 1-2k range I found were clapped out projects. $3k will start to get you into something half decent that may need only some cleaning and a shot of oil etc. I go to quite a few industrial auctions and have seen them all over price wise but that number here will usually get you one. Ultimately tho as Cadillac is proof of its all about time and place.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 14, 2018)

I needed to replace my Busy Bee 7X22" mill with a larger model.  I approached a bunch of dealers in Western Canada, finally a guy in Vancouver found me a well used but workable 9X49 'First' mill with a Mitutoyo DRO on it.  The motor reversing switch was destroyed so we had to hook up a substitute to test it.  In the "far North" West, these cost between 3K dollars to 7K dollars, even with a head that needs rebuilding.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 14, 2018)

We're flooded with them here. You can almost name your price. Lots of good deals and still lots of high price sellers too.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 14, 2018)

I can't beat the price, but I can say I didn't have to go very far for my 1972 BP Series I machine.  It came from a local high school.  It sat in storage for about 10 years before the school district finally decided to let it go.  It was delivered to the door & unloaded in the garage.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 14, 2018)

Plentiful? Life just isn’t fair.
Let’s see, you have beautiful old iron and lots of it. You have cold winters and muggy summers.
We in the West, have no iron but we have trout streams and volcanoes, earthquakes, and the farming community.
I think I could move to Connecticut or New Jersey in a heart beat.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 17, 2018)

Projectnut, that is a sweet mill. I ran into Steve Ostling, retired High School shop teacher. He told me the Administrators wanted to get rid of all that junk in the shops to make room. All that junk he was referring to was South Bend Lathes and Bridgeport milling machines. 
From what I understand they went into storage for a while then they were sold off via the good ole boy system.
What do we need shops for? We don’t make anything in this country anymore, was the mentality forcing the decisions.
I hope they found good loving homes.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 17, 2018)

We are flooded with them here too.   I just wish I could fit one in my basement.   Ceiling is too low, not to mention I don't know how I would ever get it down the stairs.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 17, 2018)

JPMacG said:


> We are flooded with them here too.   I just wish I could fit one in my basement.   Ceiling is too low, not to mention I don't know how I would ever get it down the stairs.



Dang, you are very fortunate. I may have to look on Craigslist and get an idea what shipping would be. Buying a milling machine without being there is not settling though.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 17, 2018)

projectnut said:


> I can't beat the price, but I can say I didn't have to go very far for my 1972 BP Series I machine.  It came from a local high school.  It sat in storage for about 10 years before the school district finally decided to let it go.  It was delivered to the door & unloaded in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 265009


Rotary vise, clean table, dro, what a nice machine.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 17, 2018)

JPMacG said:


> We are flooded with them here too.   I just wish I could fit one in my basement.   Ceiling is too low, not to mention I don't know how I would ever get it down the stairs.



You can get one down in the basement just like Johnny Cash built his car, "One Piece at a Time".  My Bridgeport mill started in the garage.  After a couple years of heat and cold cycles it started to rust.  I disassembled it and piece by piece took it to the basement shop.  I did all except the column by myself using a refrigerator dolly.  I hired a local moving company to move the 1,000 lb. column.  It took 4 guys and a 1,700 lb. capable powered step climber dolly.  In less than half an hour they had it through the house and down the stairs.  They charged the company minimum of $300.00.

Once in the basement I reassembled the machine by myself.  It's been in the shop about 15 years and makes chips almost daily.

Most high schools in our area gave up teaching shop classes in the early 1990's because as said "we don't make anything in this country anymore".  That backfired only a few years later.  Now there's more demand for skilled machinists in our area than the schools can put out.  The highs schools have now partnered with the local technical colleges.  Our local technical college has 4 huge shops.  In total I'll bet there's over 100 pieces of high quality metal working machinery.  One shop is equipped with over a dozen manual lathes and the same number of manual vertical mills.  In that same shop there are half a dozen horizontal mills and half a dozen manual surface grinders.

Another shop is more dedicated to CNC machines.  In this shop there are a dozen vertical machining centers and an equal number of horizontal machining centers.  The machining programs have a waiting list.  They even offer evening classes for those that are already employed and are looking to either change careers, or advance in their current careers.

I took some classes there a few years ago when I was looking for a new surface grinder for my shop.  To use the machines you had to prove operating and safety proficiency to the instructor.  Once you did that you had free reign of the facility.  I was able to use over a dozen different brands and models of surface grinders to help me decide which would be the best fit for my shop.  I also used more than half a dozen manual lathes, an equal number of vertical milling machines, and several horizontal mills.

It was a great experience bumping elbows with people still  in the trades, and those looking to enter the profession.  I loved using the machines.  Every one of them looked and performed like they just came from the factory.  The school has a round robin refurbish/rebuild program with several of the supplying companies.  Every summer 3 to 4 of each style machine are sent out for inspection refurbishing and updating.  This is a case of your tax dollars actually being put to a worth while cause.

I haven't taken a class in a few years, but I'm thinking about taking one next fall.  As mentioned in another thread one machine I am looking to put in the shop is a jig bore.  They have several Moore, SIP, Linley and other brands still in their shops.  I'd like to try out a few before they go the way of the dinosaurs.  Who knows I may even be able to talk them into sell one to make room for more modern machinery.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 17, 2018)

That shows you the difference from State to State. Here in Northern California, the High Schools have something called "Today's Tech". I think they show movies of someone running a CNC machine. Pretty pathetic compared to Wisconsin Public Schools.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't agree with the lack of iron on the west coast...just helped my friend today to purchase a Bridgeport in good shape, single dial variable speed, pneumatic drawbar, X axis power feed, name brand DRO (can't remember what it was! ) and an amazing collection of accessories including boring head, an indexing worm gear head, a spin indexer, probably 20 slitting wheels and arbors to suit, a toolbox drawer of reamers, boxes of endmills, some large face mills, R8 and 5C collet collection, Mitutoyo height gauge, and a couple more boxes of stuff.    Total was $5k plus $100 and seller delivered!


----------



## Janderso (Apr 26, 2018)

Mr. Winegrower, your experience with your friend's purchase sounds like he got a fine piece of equipment. I am simply saying if you log into Craigslist or a wholesaler tool supply and you compare the inventory of available Milling machines, I think you will find a 10 to 1 ratio. I noticed the North East and the Mid West had an ample supply of Bridgeports' and other top brands compared to the West Coast.
IMHO Sir.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 26, 2018)

In our area things are quite dry, but great deals can still be found, for the people who never quit.


----------



## fast freddie (Apr 26, 2018)

in Arkansas a wore out piece of junk is 2500 if we're lucky


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 26, 2018)

I appreciate what Janderso says.   I do not know what it's like away from the West Coast.  I just observe that at any given time, there are maybe 3 mills available in the Northern California area.   That could be small compared to elsewhere, I can't say.


----------



## Quattroclick (Jun 8, 2018)

Pretty slim pickings in Colorado.  There are always a couple of decent but expensive mills available, but you generally have to be patient to find a good deal.  I found one after looking on and off for about 2 years. I'd actually given up on a BP or clone and had a Brown and Sharpe vertical.  I went to look at a surface grinder and one of the machines being sold was a 60's j-head with a slottting head, power feed and a bunch of tooling for $2250. I didn't waste any time and pulled out cash. Aside from the dirt, surface rust and grease pumped into the way oilers, it is a nearly unused mill.  Cleaned up to like new condition with only a few hazy areas on the table from the rust.  I got pretty lucky.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 8, 2018)

How about some pics of that beauty Mr. Quattro.


----------



## gasengin (Jun 19, 2018)

Here in North Dakota there are nearly none for sale.  I can think of only 4 listed for sale that I know of in the last couple years.  We need to go to either Minneapolis or Denver to find anything (600 to 700 miles one way).  I got my clone out of Denver.  Mill had almost no use (likely less than 50 hours) with X power feed and came with many collets, 2 vises (one import, one Kurt), boring heads (2 and 3), rotory table, end mill holders, and a few other things all in a large cabinet.  Had to pay $4500 with tax and everything, but I am very happy with the mill.  I also know of another mill in the area that recently came from Denver.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 19, 2018)

$4,500 for what you got is certainly a fair deal in my mind.
Clearly the manufacturing hubs in the 1970's is where the bulk of these old mills seem to be.


----------



## ericc (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi Janderso.  The supply is kind of tight in the Bay Area, but not bad.  Just keep an eye out, and steer clear of the fakes.  There are some dealers out here too, who know the hobby market and don't jack up their prices.  If you see a Craigslist ad which says "rare, very rare", the item is probably overpriced.  I kind of find that people are image oriented around here, and a beater which is really solid deep down will sell for quite a bit less.  There are also a lot of collectors who push up prices by buying and not using, as well as wannabe flippers.  But, I really got a shock when a fellow blacksmith moved to east Oregon.  It is totally dry out there.  Everything is scarce and overpriced, and basically, Craigslist and Ebay are impossible.  You just have to bide your time at farm auctions.

By the way, how's life in Paradise, CA?  I know a few smiths who are looking that direction, but are a little concerned about the remoteness and the drug news.  Is quality of life decent?  If so, you can probably take a few lumps from lower machine tool availability like my friend in Oregon.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 20, 2018)

Well Eric, life is good in Paradise. My wife and I moved here in 1986 from Walnut Creek. We were neighbors you and I. Sunnyvale is just a hop, skip and a jump from Walnut Creek.
I keep checking Craigslist in the Sacramento area and the Bay Area. There are a few Bridgeports in California, nothing like Connecticut, Ohio, New York etc.
Richard King sent me the name of a re-grinding outfit down south. I may go that route on my worn table/saddle.
Patience is the golden rule as they say.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 20, 2018)

Any state that touches the Great Lakes will have good inventory of machinery. Along with the east coast. I have a bathroom book that talk about industry in late 18 early 1900's. Just about everything was made in Chicago it seems. Amazing how much and to drive through some areas that are abandoned still because the whole town worked for that huge factory.


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 22, 2018)

There are plenty of them here in the Houston area. Anywhere from $1-5k for the real thing. Clones are about the same. 
Randy


----------



## dmittz (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm envious of all you guys down on the east coast of the states.

I live in south western british columbia canada,  There wasn't much going on here 60 years ago so I'm guessing that is why there is almost no older machinery here.  Maybe one decent BP type mill comes up locally each year for way too much money and sells the same day.   I looked for a BP type mill for 1.5 years and ended up having to drive a couple hours into washington state to finally get a mill.  Ended up getting a nice Wells-Index for $2000, I'm happy.  

I'm guessing I'm in the worst machinery desert in North America here, glad I found a mill at all.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 11, 2018)

dmittz, you have to try Calgary.  I bought my mill and my surface grinder in Delta, B.C., because there is *nothing* here worth buying.

Mind you, I paid nearly 3K for my mill, and over 2K for the SG.


----------



## dmittz (Oct 11, 2018)

Ya I bet it is even worse there.  I also had to go to seattle to pick up my South bend 13 lathe, although I did mange to find my 9a locally.  Sure would be nice to have a selection of old iron nearby. Oh well.


----------



## teledan (Feb 10, 2020)

I've been keeping my eye out for a used Bridgeport and they seem to be pretty scarce around these parts (Utah). I imagine I will need to take a drive either to California or possible down to Phoenix or over to Denver to find something. Driving that far for something like this is always a crapshoot though, either the machine will be gone by the time you get there or if it is still there, you realize that it is in much worse shape than you thought.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 10, 2020)

teledan said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for a used Bridgeport and they seem to be pretty scarce around these parts (Utah). I imagine I will need to take a drive either to California or possible down to Phoenix or over to Denver to find something. Driving that far for something like this is always a crapshoot though, either the machine will be gone by the time you get there or if it is still there, you realize that it is in much worse shape than you thought.


If you find one in another city chances are someone on this forum could possibly  check it out for you. Any seller that would agree to show you a machine after driving a significant distance and then sell it out from under you, while you were coming, isn't someone you wanted to deal with anyway IMHO.

As always, patience is your friend here. Visit your local machine shops and let them know what you're looking for, tell friends and family to keep an eye out and consider placing your own "wanted" ad on Craigslist or FB Marketplace. Be ready with cash, but not in a hurry to part with it, be sure to thoroughly check out whatever comes your way and unless it's under power and you can make chips I wouldn't offer any more than scrap value.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 10, 2020)

teledan said:


> either the machine will be gone by the time you get there or if it is still there, you realize that it is in much worse shape than you thought



There are very experienced people all across the country willing to help out new guys.   Perhaps someone from the West Coast would help him suss out a decent machine?


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> There are very experienced people all across the country willing to help out new guys.   Perhaps someone from the West Coast would help him suss out a decent machine?


Interesting,
I started this thread back in April 2018.
The BP I purchased was lost in the California fires( Paradise) on November 8th, 2018.
Having that mill for just a few months gave me the opportunity to know a bit more of what to look for when I purchased my replacement.
Thanks for taking me down memory lane.


----------



## pontiac428 (Feb 10, 2020)

I got lucky with my mill.  Looking at CL and the web, I was sure it would take years to find a gem.  I'm in the Seattle area, but there isn't much of a population of machinists here, apparently.  Portland had a lot of nice stuff (that's where I see numerous good lathes come up), but I wasn't too jazzed about the idea of driving clear to the Oregon or Idaho border with a trailer just to check out a clapped-out mill.  Just the gas would cost me several hundred to do that.  Eventually, I started signing up for local auction mailing lists.  A school district auction was listed less than 3 miles from my house.  The auction preview pics showed a mill in the shadows among a pile of other stuff that I recognized as a Lagun.  I called a friend, got a trailer, and went to the auction, where I won an immaculate FTV-3 mill.  This thing is bigger than a Series-II at 4500 lbs- a beauty of a machine.  I got it for $2700 plus fees.  If what's for sale is any representation, I got the nicest mill in the state only a few blocks from my home.  There were some people smiling down at me that day, because in a sense, the mill dropped into my lap.  I hope my luck continues on my search for a 16" lathe.


----------



## teledan (Feb 10, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Interesting,
> I started this thread back in April 2018.
> The BP I purchased was lost in the California fires( Paradise) on November 8th, 2018.
> Having that mill for just a few months gave me the opportunity to know a bit more of what to look for when I purchased my replacement.
> ...



Oh no! That is heartbreaking! Glad you were able to find a replacement. 

matthewsx and dabbler, thanks for the replies, I may reach out to the forum if I see something I am interested in that is a long distance from me. I do have some friends that may have some connections into the machining world here locally so I am planning on reaching out to them to put some feelers out for me.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 12, 2020)

I found my 1967 Series1 Vram Bridgeport in a pawn shop near Ann Arbor, Michigan. They wanted $1500, I talked them down to $900. The table,  and quill and spindle moved freely, with about .012in backlash on both the X & Y axis. It was dirty and the clutch was missing some parts, and they didn't have 220V so I couldn't see it run, but being a Bridgeport I knew I could find parts.

Brought it home with an ancient machine moving trailer with a hand operated winch that an ex-shop teacher buddy had built. Put it in my heated garage (see pic below), put a VFD on it, and set about the minor repairs to the clutch and auto-downfeed.

Transplanted the DRO Pros from my HF mill/drill, and happily used it for several years, until I got the bug to have it restored as a retirement gift to myself. I discovered it was more economical to sell the BP and purchase a brand new Acer 3VS (see 2nd pic), so I sold the BP for nearly twice what I paid.

I'm still nostalgic for my old Bridgeport, nostalgic for my old mill/drill for that matter. But there's nothing like a brand new machine.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> View attachment 313220


What! you do not like the flame hardened ways? 

Surprised the fire was hot enough to melt the aluminum. I also find it interesting the unburned areas in the back ground. I have followed your story, and am amazed at how fast you have returned to a sort of normal. I would still be crying.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 12, 2020)

Are you kidding?
We had rivers of aluminum. In fact, check out our yard art.
I think this is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my cylinder heads...


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 12, 2020)

Not sure who saw this but there's a Shepard mill for sale near me for $8500 CDN.
It is the first private sale of a BP-style mill I've seen, outside of one for sale as part of a business sale.
Crazy thing is the seller bought it in March for $6150 or less and now wants $2300 more. Not worth it to me.








						milling machine
					

9 x 48 milling machine, Bridgeport clone, 3 phase motor, variable speed spindle, coolant pump, DRO, vise, R8 collets, power feed on x axis.  Sadly too big for my shop. Can run on rotary phase converter or VFD if using single phase. Machine has had only light use, very good condition. Serious...




					www.usedvictoria.com
				



Nice mills are very scarce in this province.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> Are you kidding?
> We had rivers of aluminum. In fact, check out our yard art.
> I think this is
> 
> ...


I wasn't, but looked it up. I did not think structure fires got that hot. Just more of my ignorance oozing out.


----------



## pontiac428 (Feb 12, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I think this is my cylinder heads...



I hear Chico has been getting hot enough during the summer to do that without a fire.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 12, 2020)

I had to drive about 50 minutes just outside of Toledo Ohio in the middle of nowhere in the farmland zero cell phone signal and I picked up a 1960 Bridgeport for $450......


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> I had to drive about 50 minutes just outside of Toledo Ohio in the middle of nowhere in the farmland zero cell phone signal and I picked up a 1960 Bridgeport for $450......



Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Janderso (Feb 12, 2020)

David,
That's a lot of money for a BP clone. I think you can buy a new one for that, or less.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Feb 12, 2020)

jmarkwolf said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


I'm converting to CNC.... 










						Bridgeport CNC with Masso Controller/Clearpath
					

This is going to be my first CNC build and my First build log. I've decided that a build log on this forum might be a good idea for this project so the next guy to take on this project doesn't have to deal with the stupid stuff I'm already running into.  This is my Masso Controller  I will be...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				
















I GOT A BRIDGEPORT!!!!!



__ Cooter Brown
__ Nov 26, 2017



						I GOT A BRIDGEPORT!!!!! $450!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 12, 2020)

Lots of milling machines available in New England right now.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd be curious to know what a typical used Bridgeport in ready to use condition (not a project) sells for. I see a lot of comments displaying shock that small mills can often sell for $1500-3000. Based on prices I see on ebay, CL etc my assumption is $2000-4000 being normal, but again based on comments I gather that is high. Do most buy them trashed and recondition them (in which case time and parts cost should be considered).




Janderso said:


> Interesting,
> I started this thread back in April 2018.
> The BP I purchased was lost in the California fires( Paradise) on November 8th, 2018.
> Having that mill for just a few months gave me the opportunity to know a bit more of what to look for when I purchased my replacement.
> ...



Your pre-fire posts pop up occasionally, and every time as I read through them it is like watching a movie you forgot you have seen and then 1/2 way through you realize you've seen it before and know how it ends.




Superburban said:


> What! you do not like the flame hardened ways?
> 
> Surprised the fire was hot enough to melt the aluminum. I also find it interesting the unburned areas in the back ground. I have followed your story, and am amazed at how fast you have returned to a sort of normal. I would still be crying.



It is quite common to see cars in a fire area with the aluminum engine blocks and wheels as pools of melted metal on the ground. Aluminum melts at 1200-1300F, a forest fire can easily reach 1400F and have been documented upwards of 2100F, hot enough to melt cast iron.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 12, 2020)

I think machine pricing like many things varies by region. 
Where I live industrial machines are more expensive than areas that have/had a manufacturing base. 

A $2000 BP-mill in NJ would be more here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 13, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> I'd be curious to know what a typical used Bridgeport in ready to use condition (not a project) sells for. I see a lot of comments displaying shock that small mills can often sell for $1500-3000. Based on prices I see on ebay, CL etc my assumption is $2000-4000 being normal, but again based on comments I gather that is high. Do most buy them trashed and recondition them (in which case time and parts cost should be considered).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to say that...
I really admire Jeff for the way he bounced back from that horrible fire. I could not imagine starting over like that.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 13, 2020)

@Janderso In Canada, where David is from, it is a captive sellers market.  Especially on Vancouver island.  I've seen completely unusable BP clones go for more than 5K$ in Calgary.  Prices are stupid here.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 13, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> @Janderso In Canada, where David is from, it is a captive sellers market.  Especially on Vancouver island.  I've seen completely unusable BP clones go for more than 5K$ in Calgary.  Prices are stupid here.



Despite its proximity to us, and a similar language Canada is an entirely separate nation so I can imagine prices are much different, than even just across the border. If I'm willing there is nothing but time and gas money stopping me from buying a lathe or mill in Maryland or Michigan (which seem to be hot spots of machinery) and bringing it home. Those of you up north still have an international border and customs to deal with.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 13, 2020)

Janderso said:


> David,
> That's a lot of money for a BP clone. I think you can buy a new one for that, or less.



Sort of yes. 
Here’s an example of what’s available new for $11K





__





						New Oxford 949VS Milling Machine
					

New Oxford 949VS Bridgeport Type Milling Machine.



					www.bellmachineryltd.com
				




Used is similar:





__





						Used Decekl FP22LB
					

Used Used Decekl FP22LB



					www.bellmachineryltd.com
				




I realize that these are from a dealer but my search experience thus far is that where I live dealers are where machines end up when industry upgrades or folds up.

The two private sales I’ve seen in six months have been an entire shop (lathe and KBC BP clone plus other stuff for $35K  or the price gouging approach from the guy with the Shepherd mill for $8500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aaron_W said:


> Despite its proximity to us, and a similar language Canada is an entirely separate nation so I can imagine prices are much different, than even just across the border. If I'm willing there is nothing but time and gas money stopping me from buying a lathe or mill in Maryland or Michigan (which seem to be hot spots of machinery) and bringing it home. Those of you up north still have an international border and customs to deal with.



Agreed. 
There’s an automatic 37% price increase because of currency exchange plus a minimum of 5% for taxes to bring the machine into Canada. 

Now that makes sense for an unobtainable machine but for my personal circumstance I cannot justify the time and expense to pull that off. 
Because I live on an island it’s automatically $200 minimum to leave and come back with a vehicle. More if I have to take a trailer capable of hauling a 1000 lb+ machine. 

I was very surprised when Precison Matthews quoted a shipping price that was only $40 more than ConUS shipping. Still, a PM-25VM mill would be $3000 to my door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 15, 2020)

This looks pretty nice.


----------

